# Mac prices in Thailand please??



## UyenNhii (Apr 19, 2008)

Does anybody know the Mac prices in Thailand?? =)


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lip glass = 750.-
Lip stick = 750.-
Slim shine = 780.-
e/s = 650.-
Paint pot = 820.-
Fluid line = 750.-
Power point pencil = 700.-
Technakhl = 750.-
Powder blush = 920.-
Prep & Prime lip = 700.-
Prep & Prime skin = 1,050.-
Prep & Prime face with SPF = 1,750.-
Mineralize skin finish= 1,250.-
Studio perfect (Refill) = 1,600.-
Studio perfect (with compact) = 1,990.-
Eye brow pencil = 650.-
Studio fix = 1,300.-
Hyper real foundation = 1,350.-
Lightful powder foundation with compact = 2,180.-
Lightful powder foundation (Refill) = 1,750.-
Lightful compact = 430.-

HTH


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

And you can get it practically at every department store in Bangkok plus Duty Free and the BKK airport.


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

And there's a Pro Store at Siam Discovery Center in the Rajdamri shopping district. You can get there by BTS (sky train) @ Siam Square Station (walk for 5 mins?) or National Stadium (There's a joint bridge from the station to the Siam Discovery Center.) But I think you can get almost anything but the empty pan and refill e/s at dept store counter.


----------



## User37 (Dec 16, 2008)

i've also been to bkk this year and we already had a chat (do yo remember?).
i have some prices to add to the list, too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (for the next time you travel to bkk)

cremestick liner: 700,-bht
e/s (pan): 480,-bht
pigment: 990,-bht
mascara (zoom lash): 600,-bht
brow shader: 720,-bht
lashes (n°7): 500,-bht
lash glue: 400,-bht
blush (powder): 780,-bht
moisture cover concealer: 750,-bht
nail lacquer: 550,-bht
fast response eyecream: 1400,-bht
brush (266): 1000,-bht
small flat top kabuki: 2250,-bht
pearl glide eye liner: 700,-bht
adoring carmine basic brush set: 3000,-bht (very expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


paragon doesn't have pans and the staff is very clueless about everything (they might be just sellers, not mua
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). i think the siam discovery mac isn't a pro store but they sure have the biggest store in bkk although the thai mac stores seems to carry a quite different and cut range of colours. for example: they didn't have the lipsticks ruby woo or lady danger and a lot of other daring colors i wanted but rozz revival was there like it were permanent (is it??).
anyway, i know this is an old thread and i just wanted to keep in touch...


----------



## Pinayfrench (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the latest info. I will be in Thailand next week.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 10, 2010)

Any idea which store in BKK allows usage of the macpro card & how much discount is offered?


----------



## tasneem2327 (Aug 20, 2014)

is mac available at robinson mall??


----------



## tani0323 (Dec 26, 2014)

What's the Price now?


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you have Velvet Teddy there?


----------

